
GDPR used to intimidate journalists in Romania - Isinlor
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/06/europes-gdpr-elevated-privacy-over-press-freedom/590845/
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
>Radu at Rise applauds such a people-first sentiment, as long as it doesn’t
interfere with his job

I am sure a lot of people feel the same way.

------
xfitm3
People can be assholes. This will never be solved by policy.

~~~
dymk
This policy simply gave a nice big force multiplier to assholes

